# WMV, WMA, MPEG... Was ist besser?



## chuvak (9. Juli 2008)

Wann nimmt man am besten welches Videoformat?

Danke!


----------



## chmee (10. Juli 2008)

Umpf.. Es kommt auf das Zielmedium an. Abgeshen davon, dass WMA quasi nur die WMV-Audio-Version ist. Sei doch bitte ein bisschen direkter, pauschal kann man das nicht sagen, ich habe hier im Tutorials-Bereich 3 Texte geschrieben, die Dir vielleicht etwas weiterhelfen..zB http://www.tutorials.de/forum/videoschnitt-tutorials/210206-pdf-videokompression-theorie.html

mfg chmee


----------



## chuvak (13. Juli 2008)

Also ich hab ein Video im AVI-Format. Es ist nur 5min lang und knapp 1 GB groß ist.
Das muss ich auf eine Homepage setzen.
Jetzt weiß ich leider nicht, wie ich es verkleinern soll, sodass es ca 10MB groß ist, damit die Ladezeit nicht zu lang ist


----------



## chmee (13. Juli 2008)

Versuch es mit FLV. Bei einer Bild-Größe von etwa 352x288 könnte es klappen. Dazu nimmst Du den Flash-FLV-Player.

mfg chmee


----------

